# Walther P380



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Anybody heard anything, or had any experience with one yet? Good bad or otherwise. I have a p22 and am thinking about getting its big sister. What about the caliber?


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Excellent pistol.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

So i take it youve shot/own one? Are they reliable? I know my p22 can be damn finicky about ammo. If im gonna use it for ccw, i dont want any problems.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've only heard that the triggers on the Walthers suck. I own a P22 and it shoots great, but the trigger does have a little slop. Granted two different guns. If it were me i'd try and take one out and shoot one before you buy one to depend your life on.

Take a look at Smith & Wesson Bodyguard 380. Keltec 3at, diamondback, ruger lcp and the list goes on and on. If you can't shoot any at the range, pull the triggers at the store a few times.

I know that Fallguy has been looking into 380's also. He may have some insight.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I haven't considered the Walther 380 yet.

I have looked over the Ruger LCP, the Kel Tec P3AT, the Smith and Wesson Bodyguard 380. And just read about the Diamondback 380 this weekend online.

I have a Kel Tec PF9 that I use for concealed carry now. I really like that gun, and the Crossbreed holster I have it paired up with. It is very comfortable. I am looking for a smaller gun for summertime carry when I wear shorts and T shirt. That is why I have been considering the Kel Tec P3AT because of it's size (I think the Ruger is similar).

The S&W is an awesome gun. I handled one the other day and really like it. It has a few things the Ruger and Kel Tec do not. Namely a safety, better sights, the slides locks after the last shot, and an integrated laser. I am just wondering if the laser, although fun for practicing, would be practical in a self defense scenario. Is a guy really going to have time to turn on the laser? Is it worth the extra money over the Kel Tec or Ruger?

Lots of decisions.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

I was looking at the walther cause its exactly the same as the p22 i have. Im gonna look at one hopefully this weekend. I guess on a ccw pistol, the trigger is about the last thing on my mind. I had originaly thought i might use the p22 for ccw, but it hiccups once in awhile, and its way underpower. The other thing about the walther is it retails for about $350, which is about what the ruger is too i believe.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I haven't seen the Walther around here in stores, but I could get an LCP for 299.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy talking with people who have more experience in law enforcement than I do it becomes apparent that the laser is very valuable. The best part they say is that it greatly reduces the chances of having to pull the trigger. In high crime areas criminals often fight back, but when hit with a laser far more give up rather than fight. That means in a really deadly situation you may not have to shoot someone. 
If you really want to put some fear in them get the green laser. I have both, and the only complaint I have is the green laser doesn't work in below zero cold. The red laser is a focused diode and the green is a real laser. The gass used in the green laser doesn't react well in cold weather. The green laser is so bright that it lights up dust in the atmosophere so you see a long green line. I'll bet when that long green line starts flashing around the room a burglar would soil his shorts. 
I also have a larget green laser on my AR15.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman that is a great point! Thanks for the advice I will consider that.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

That's a very valid point plainsman. I know i'd soil my self if i had a green laser dancing around on my chest. Very good perspective. Thanks.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am not against lasers, but I will give you two reasons not to use lasers. You need to practice a ton to get the muscle memory needed to use it in an "oh $hit" situation. Can you make it work when you really need it? Also, if you use the laser and not the sights you will eventually rely on the laser. If you can't turn it on, or it fails for any reason you will be screwed. You have to use your sights and the laser. Being that most of those situations are up close you probably wouldn't need the sights or laser any way, so that might be a moot point.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Savage260 I had some similar thoughts to what you just said. Thanks for adding to the decision.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

I got that price from a cabelas flyer, and they had the LCP listed for the same, so i assume the walther would be the same price as the ruger anywhere else. The local gun show is this weekend, and there will be a dealer there who carries alot of walthers so hopefully i will get to look at one. The walther does have a rail for light or laser also.

Plainsman, i just picked up my new green LED gun light that had been in the pickup all day (-2 degrees), and it seemed alot more dim? I wonder if the gas is the same? ???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, i just picked up my new green LED gun light that had been in the pickup all day (-2 degrees), and it seemed alot more dim? I wonder if the gas is the same? ???


I would guess so.

I notice the big problem with lasers is if you want real accuracy you have to decide how to mount in relation to the bore and where convergence occurs. Unlike a scope mounted on top if you mount below and sight in for 25 yards at 50 yards you will think you have twice the bullet drop. I like the side mount and sight in parallel to the bore.

Yes, I notice it's hard to stay on target with the laser. Years of shooting sights makes you concentrate on the sites. Shooting with the laser a person has more of a tendency to jerk the trigger. Training yourself doesn't take long though, and a gunfight in a dark situation gives the guy with the laser a great advantage. Sights are not much good when you can't see them and perps like it dark. The guy crawling through your bedroom window is ten times more likely to do it at night as during the day. I have tritium sights on three of my handguns and would not carry on duty without them. I always like to be prepared so at home it's tritium sights and a laser.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman do you know if you can get those night sights for a Kel Tec PF9? (Sorry to hijack this thread)


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the guide rod laser in my Glock 36, that has done pretty from 7-25 yds. I was going to suggest the tritium sights too, but Plainsman beat me to it. I love the night sights on my duty weapon. The only problem with a laser and dark is it gives your position away. Not bad if the bad guy is sneaking in and you are ready, but if the bad guy is in, and waiting for you, that laser shows him where you are. The Kel-tec site doesn't mention any thing about night sights, so I am guessing that is a negative.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy, no I don't know if those sights are available for the Kel Tec.

Savage260, the other drawback to the laser is it's hard to use on something running. How do you lead? Your point about giving away your position is my biggest problem with them. Same with those flashlights that attach directly to your weapons rail. I would sooner use one hand on my handgun and hold the flashlight off to my side. A good light with a strobe ability off to your side is the way to go I think. Also that hides your laser, and the red laser isn't very visible to the perp unless you shine it in his eyes anyway, that is in anything less than total darkness. Of course with the easy availability of bullet proof vests and the time between first and second shots I think at close range I would go for the head shot so he perhaps is going to see my laser.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Of course with the easy availability of bullet proof vests and the time between first and second shots I think at close range I would go for the head shot so he perhaps is going to see my laser.


But hopefully he doesn't see it for long!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know, I did a few quick tests with my laser last night while waiting to fall asleep. I could see mine quite easily in dark from out to about 35-40 degrees. And when I carry it down at my side it lights up the floor where I stand. It is pretty bright, and also strobes, so I think that makes it easier to see also. I didn't check it out in low light, just dark. I am guessing it will be a lot harder to see with some lighting. But for most home invasion situations, at least at my house, there are no lights on any where. Not 100% dark, but darn close. I have never tried to track a moving target. I know I saw a commercial on the outdoor channel where a guy is doing it, looks like he is leading the target a good bit. I guess you just have to train for as many instances as you can and hope you never have to use any, but if you do you are some what ready. As for the strobe flashlight, it is a great idea, but I know folks that can't shoot in broad daylight with two hands on the pistol and using the sights, I can't imagine what they would be like in the dark trying to work the laser, and holding a flashlight in one hand. They would probably fall down, knock themselves out, and the robber would get away with all their goods and leave a note making fun of them!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

You guys are getting into alot of ifs, ors, and maybes now. My $.02? I want a gun in my hand when i need it. I want one i can shoot quickly and somewhat accurately, that im comfortable with and have put alot of rounds through, but most of all, i just want it to shoot when i pull the trigger. If someone is accross the room, and i cant hit him because i dont have a laser, its ok, cause if hes dumb enough to come toward me im gonna get at least one round off point blank before he ever touches me, probably more, then the guys gonna have a handful if hes capable of disarming me. I think sights of any kind are probably negligible in just about any defense situation. A laser and tritium sights are probably both great to have on a defense gun, but first and foremost, i just want to have a gun. And as far as home defense goes, my shotgun is alot more effective than any pistol, and if i dont shoot you with it, its gonna hurt like a &^%( when i smash the barrel across youre face.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"my shotgun is alot more effective than any pistol, and if i dont shoot you with it, its gonna hurt like a &^%( when i smash the barrel across youre face."

"if hes dumb enough to come toward me im gonna get at least one round off point blank before he ever touches me, probably more, then the guys gonna have a handful if hes capable of disarming me."

SERIOUSLY????

Sorry if this is misplaced, but you now sound like every other "internet ninja, sniper,airborne ranger, tough, mall security guard" out there. What are you going to do if said bad guy has a gun too??? Most home invaders don't come in looking for a toe to toe brawl, they mean business.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Like huntin1 always says: "a handgun is good to fight your way to a shotgun or rifle".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here you go, this is 12 guage home defense.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah Kel Tec!!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Good God! 14+1 capacity, I am thinking you must have to own a house in the middle of a jail yard to need that many rounds!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry if i came off a little hardcore there. I was just trying to say that id rather have any gun than no gun, and im not to worried about aiming at home invasion distances. Im not a tough guy, or brawler, but i feel confident that i can handle myself, and i will defend myself hand to hand if it comes to it.

I traded my p22 for a ruger lcp today. I looked at some kel tecs, and taurus also. They all seemed in the same class, but the ruger was a little higher priced, and being a trade, i felt like i was getting off a lil better with the ruger. The taurus was actualy stainless, and a little cheaper, and if i wouldve been purchasing one, i wouldve gotten that. Nobody had any walthers, but they wouldnt be as good for ccw, as they are quite a bit bigger. Im pretty happy with the ruger so far. Havent shot it much, but i wasnt having any trouble hitting frozen busch lights at 15-20 yds. I need to get a holster and a couple extra mags for it. I hadnt looked at any of these guns till today, and i didnt realize how small/ slim they are. I see that laser grips makes a laser guard for this gun. I wouldve liked to look a the S&W with the laser built in, but nobody had any of them either.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"Sorry if i came off a little hardcore there. I was just trying to say that id rather have any gun than no gun, and im not to worried about aiming at home invasion distances. Im not a tough guy, or brawler, but i feel confident that i can handle myself, and i will defend myself hand to hand if it comes to it."

:beer:

Let us know how the LCP works for you. My shift partner is looking at them and i would like to pick some thing up for my wife too. My G-36 is a little more than she would like to carry in her purse. It is decently small, but still plenty heavy. I can't believe you are killing buschys, isn't there a law against wanton waste of beer?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't waste beer!!!

I was in Scheels yesterday with the Ruger LCP in hand ready to buy it. The gun guy says "Come here I have a better option". He takes me to the Smith and Wesson case to show me the Bodyguard 380, but of course they were all sold out. Then he says "I can get you one for 380 dollars". This is much cheaper than the 500 dollars Cabelas charges for the same gun. Plus since our Cabelas is in S#!%isota, I have to wait a day to get the gun. For that reason I'll spend my money in my own state. Keep in mind I was ready to get the LCP for 299.99. So I had him order me one. In about a week I will go in and side by side compare the LCP and the BG380. I am leaning more towards the Smith and Wesson right now. With two young kids in the house, I do like the safety option of the Smith and Wesson.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"In about a week I will go in and side by side compare the LCP and the BG380. I am leaning more towards the Smith and Wesson right now. With two young kids in the house, I do like the safety option of the Smith and Wesson."

Again, let us know what you think of the two side by side!!! I bought a "biometric" safe not too long ago, and it is fantastic!!! My finger prints are stored in it along with the finger prints of my wife. Unless my print is scanned no other prints can be added. Very quick unlock time, and I don't need to worry about my glock getting into little hands. Doesn't help for CC, but around the house it is great piece of mind!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool how is that safe powered? Plug in? Battery?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

This one is battery powered. I am pretty sure others have both battery and plug in. It is supposed to go 4-6mo per battery depending on how much you use it. I need to read the instructions again to make sure though.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah you'd hate for the battery to go out, and then an intruder comes in and you can't get your gun out!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

there is a low battery alert so that should never happen, unless I am gone for months.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh cool!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that wouldn't be a bad thing to have with the kids running around. It's just as easy to have one of those insurance policies. Lot easier than having a bullet hole in the house or through someones head. I know when i was a kid, i knew exactly were all the weapons in the house were and played with them on occasion, especially the knives.

When i was a little kid my older brother left his bb/pellet gun in the porch and i decided to play with it in the house, pumped it a couple of times, as much as i could muster and i stuck a piece of lint into the bb port and i pulled the cocking handle to far back and it picked up a bb as well. I decided to see how much force the piece of lint would come out at, well i ended up with a bb in my left index finger, it hit the bone and the skin encased it and couldn't see the bb, but it hurt like heck and started bleeding. Man lessons are hard to learn when you're little. That's probably the stupidest thing i've ever done with a firearm. It's been probably 25 years ago when i did that, and i still have the scar tissue and my finger tip on that hand is messed up.

we won't get into the glass eye deal, right fallguy.

Stupid is, as stupid does.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

DAMN! I will have to see that finger. Is the BB still there?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

no the BB was removed, but it feels like it's still in there with the scar tissue that built up in that area.

Anyhow i didn't mean to hijack the thread, i was just pointing out the fact that safes are a good thing to have around if you have kids. Another thing would be to teach your spouses hand gun familiarization and the safe handling of them. Then bring them to the range so they feel comfortable around them. so if they need to use a weapon they know how to.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> Another thing would be to teach your spouses hand gun familiarization and the safe handling of them. Then bring them to the range so they feel comfortable around them. so if they need to use a weapon they know how to.
> 
> xdeano


We need to bring the wives to the range this summer at one of our BBQ's. Shoot some pistols.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just checked over my Microvault Biometric safe, and there is not an adaptor to plug in, only the batteries and the low battery warning. If some thing should happen and the batteries just die, there is a barrel key that opens the safe so you can put in fresh batteries. Now, as long as I keep the key from being placed in the vault before I close it, I should be ok!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

260 if that happens, just throw the safe at the intruder. :thumb:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am not so much worried about the intruder thing as the idiots from GunVault that won't send you a spare set of keys for the safe unless you have the origional receipt and proof of purchase(like any one keeps them for long) for your safe. The keys cost $20 but if you don't have the papers they think you stole the safe so they won't send you keys. Even offering to send LE credentials doesn't help. Go figure, they are a CA based company!


----------

